

What Are Apple's Intentions for Applebot? - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/05/06/applebot-apple-search-engine/

======
werencole
Just for Siri? Finally kick Google/Bing out of iOS/Mac OS? Build better
machine learning and AI? I suspect we will learn more at WWDC.

